# Buchungen bei Amazon, war: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg / Gewerblich KVR



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

Wie kann man nur 5 Bewertungspunkte geben? Seltsam ist es schon. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, bucht Amazon erst ab, wenn die Sache verschickt wurde (bei Lastschrift). Wie kann da was erstattet werden, wenn nichts versandt wurde?


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Das stimmt so nicht, es erfolgt sofort eine Belastung, die wird aber erst an den VK weitergeleitet, wenn der Anbieter als "verschickt" markiert (bzw. die Überweisung im 10 Tagesturnus). Storniert dieser erfolgt aber auch automatisch die Rückbuchung, insofern ist das keine aktive Leistung bzw. Service des Anbieters, das ist halt bei Amazon so eingerichtet.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

Vielleicht bei Kreditkarte, aber nicht bei Lastschrift.

Wenn ich bei Amazon was bestelle, auch Marketplace, ist die Lastschrift erst am folgenden Werktag nach der Versendung der Ware im Onlinebanling zu sehen und noch nie am Tag wo ich es bestellt habe.


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Nein, die ist dann erst zu sehen, das liegt aber an den Banken, die Belastung geht durch, du siehst sie halt erst einen Tag später! Schick mir Deine Kontonummer, ich buch einen ct ab... das siehst Du auch erst einen tag später!

Ich habe schon bestellt und aufgrund eines Versehens selbst direkt storniert. Ich hatte dann am Folgetag Belastung UND Gutschrift auf dem Konto. Ein Kumpel hatte die Tage eine Lenser X21 Taschenlampe geordert, die für ca. 19 Euro statt ca 190 drin war. und natürlich storniert wurde. Ebenfalls Belastung und Gutschrift am Folgetagt gebucht. Bin auch selbst Anbieter bei Amazon, so läuft das!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (24 August 2012)

Seltsam halt nur, wenn die Ware doch ein paar Tage dauert mit der Lieferung, dass die Lastschrift dann trotzdem erst am Werktag nach der Versendung gebucht wird und nicht schon die Tage vorher wenn man bestellt hat.

Aber lassen wir es sein. Realität und Fiktion sind eben doch weit auseinander.


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Ich freue mich, wenn ich was bestelle und das Geld sofort wieder zurückbekomme....das bewerte ich mit 5 Punkten, klar! Ist eigentlich logisch!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Seltsam halt nur, wenn die Ware doch ein paar Tage dauert mit der Lieferung, dass die Lastschrift dann trotzdem erst am Werktag nach der Versendung gebucht wird und nicht schon die Tage vorher wenn man bestellt hat.
> 
> Aber lassen wir es sein. Realität und Fiktion sind eben doch weit auseinander.


 
Das nennt man "Banklaufzeiten" und ist nun wirklich nichts neues...

Ich verschicke viel per Lastschift (ohne Amazon). Wenn ich die eingebe, erscheitn die bei mir als avisiert, aber noch nicht gebucht, am Folgetag ist sie gebucht und dem Käufer belastet. Was ist denn daran jetzt ungewöhnlich? Das ist völlig normal.

Wie gesagt: Schick mir Deine Bankverbindung und wir testen es. Sofern Du bei einer anderen Bank bist, als ich, siehst Du es am folgenden Banktag, bist Du bei meiner Bank, siehst Du es evtl. als zur Buchung avisiert, aber noch nicht gebucht. Die ist dann aber nicht mehr zu stornieren, man kann sie nur anschließend gutschreiben. Und genau das passierte da.

Du kannst auch bei Amazon über Marketplace bestellen und 2 Std. später stornieren, dann hast Du anschließend frühestens einen Banktag später Lastschrift und Gutschrift auf Deinem Konto


----------



## Dickerhals (24 August 2012)

Ich will nicht plaudern!


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Tust Du aber gerade


----------

